# Ruger Mark 1 Issues



## snipertime (Nov 3, 2009)

Have a Mark 1 left to me by my grandfather, shot it for years and just boresnaked it. Made the mistake of partially disassembling it and can't get it working /back together. Anyone know a good Gunsmith in Walton County?

Thanks for the feedback guys it is the pistol I'm speaking of. The gun is PARTIALLY disassembled and I can't get it any further. My frustration level with this thing is through the roof, but it is a great shooting gun that has sentimental value also. I'm afraid I will damage it if I go further I watched the videos before attempting disassembly and they were no help. I have several other guns that take down to clean regularly and do not consider myself an idiot (don't ask the wife). Would rather take it and have it fixed, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2009)

The thing is a pain in the neck to get back together.  To get it back together and be able to pull the slide back is the hard part.

Youtube Ruger Mark I assembly and you'll get a video of how to do it.  

Take a break, be rested, then try it again.  You should be able to do it on your own.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 3, 2009)

There's a Mark I rifle, and a Mark I pistol.  Which one are we talking about?

I'm guessing the pistol as it is notoriously hard to put back together (ask me how I know).

It's definitely a pat your head, rub your stomach, whistle Dixie operation.

Here's a Ruger video on reassembling a Mark III.  I _think_ it's basically the same.  The first part is the same on reassembly is the same.
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/resources/videos.html


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm guessing the pistol as it is notoriously hard to put back together (ask me how I know).



Yup..that was what I was referencing as well.  I know from experience also.  Had to take a break from it, clear my mind, have another drink...and then try again.

Finally got it back together.


----------



## ScottD (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep - Ruger Mark pistols are tough to put back together.  Sometimes you think everything is right and it still won't go - pull it apart and start again.

Once you learn how to do it - you can do it again without looking at the instructions - of course two weeks later - you can't remember how it goes together again.

That flipping the action upside down and right side up at certain times is what gets me.


Here is the instruction manual for a Mark I from the Ruger Website.

http://ruger.com/products/_manuals/markI.pdf

Good Luck!

Oh - and I am in Walton County - If you need help let me know.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't get in a panic, just follow the directions, and on the third of forth try you will get it done right.  That is the way it works for me on my mark II.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know what it is with Ruger. I have a P89 and hadn't cleaned it in a long time and went to take the slide off and I had to get the manual out


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 8, 2009)

It's probably been ten years since I broke mine down (or fired it!), but I *think* the tricky part was getting the hammer spring assembly to fully seat in the grip frame.

If I'm remembering it right, the trick was to point the muzzle down, and pull the trigger, letting the hammer fall onto the firing pin...and then slide the bolt stop (not sure on nomenclature) up thru receiver, and start rotating the hammer spring housing into the frame slot.  Observe the hammer strut, and point the muzzle *up* to allow the strut to swing into alignment with the cup (nomenclature, again!) on top of the hammer spring.  The hammer spring housing should then slip easily into the frame, and the lever will fold in easily.

I'm pretty sure that was the technique...HTH.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Nov 11, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> It's probably been ten years since I broke mine down (or fired it!), but I *think* the tricky part was getting the hammer spring assembly to fully seat in the grip frame.
> 
> If I'm remembering it right, the trick was to point the muzzle down, and pull the trigger, letting the hammer fall onto the firing pin...and then slide the bolt stop (not sure on nomenclature) up thru receiver, and start rotating the hammer spring housing into the frame slot.  Observe the hammer strut, and point the muzzle *up* to allow the strut to swing into alignment with the cup (nomenclature, again!) on top of the hammer spring.  The hammer spring housing should then slip easily into the frame, and the lever will fold in easily.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was the technique...HTH.



i think that sounds right... im glad im not the only one that had to ask about this haha


----------



## thomasr (Nov 11, 2009)

I had the same experience with my MK II.  Took it apart easy enough, went to put it back together and could not for the life of me get it put back together.  I didn't have an owners manual, and since this was pre-internet days I had to leave it disassembled on my work bench for about a month while I snail-mailed off a request to Ruger for a manual. With the manual's help I had it back together in about a minute.  Tilting the barrel up/down at the right time is the key.  

Don't fret it too much...obviously you're not the only one that's ever been stumped with this particular pistol.


----------

